# A boys first buck...



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Welp... Couldn't sleep Friday night. It was like the night before the first day of school. Taking my step son on his first deer hunt had me jazzed. That and my night-owl habits, I got MAYBE 4 hours of sleep. We were up at 4 jumped in the truck and headed up. We started hiking just after 6 knowing the sun came around 7:10.

I have been watching a very nice buck for the last couple weeks, and so we hiked to a good spot to watch him. As it would happen I am pretty sure he slept in to avoid the BS. Which apparently most hunters do because we started seeing pumpkins rolling down the mountain at first light. I had to stand and posture like a silverback to be sure they knew where we were and stayed clear. 8 people, no more than 40 yards from each other, scattered on the top of the canyon! Luckily they all stayed up there.

As I could hear WWIII start in multiple canyons, I began to worry it wasn't the morning we were hoping for. I felt like we kept glassing the same deer. My son, who forgot his bino's (because well- he is a knucklehead) points out some deer to me. I look them over and one is a buck! The buck is strutting between 4 does as they go up the bottom of the canyon, which left us no shot. They are headed right to the massive calvary forming at the top of the canyon. My brother-in-law and I are certain this deer is headed to his death. Likely going to look like swiss cheese after everyone takes their try. Finally, he breaks off and heads up the face across from us. We are still waiting for him to be shot as he is about 300 yards from everyone, and 425 from us. He stops broadside and my son was nervous and not ready to get off a shot fast enough.

The deer heads into the trees. We try and explain where he was, but my son was having a hard time finding the spot. We glass, glass, glass. He finally comes out and my son can see him. He heads into another set of trees. My BIL and I can see him but soon he is gone. After what feels like an hour (maybe 3 minutes) my son sees him but we don't. I tell him when he is broadside and clear of trees you can take the shot. A few seconds pass and we hear a bang! My son says "I am pretty sure I got him."

We scan the area and get eyes on a buck that looks like something is really wrong. He walks a few yards and lays down in sage brush, blood pouring from his mouth. It's about 7:40 am. We give him some time and when he lays his head we begin our approach. Now you all know with sagebrush and being 425 yards away, terrain can change and the animal could be 15+ yards or so from where you "thought" but I swear I knew exactly where he was. Confident in his exact location, as we get close I begin filming. Pointing, I tell my boy I think he should go down a specific trail. I said "I thought he was that way". With son and deer in frame I say "I don't know where he is though". As he turns some brush my son literally jumps, startled by suddenly having a deer staring at him. It was a very funny moment to have captured. He was so stoked! When you think of it, that first deer IS a once in a lifetime animal. It's your first deer, your biggest deer, your first buck fever and post-shot adrenaline dump, your first gut job.. all of it is a once in a lifetime experience.

He made the perfect shot. First time using these new 7RM 160gr Accubond CT. Holy crap. The entry wound was massive! It seemed like the bullet ricocheted out the same hole. I didn't investigate it much but there was no clear exit wound either. And the trauma was basically the entire rib cage.

I felt compelled to write this for a few reasons. This hunt was one of the most important hunts I have ever been on. I am so blessed to have a step son that for the last 8 years has let me be such a big part of his life. Fatherhood is the best journey a man can have in my opinion. Being a part of this right of passage was a moment I will never forget. His dad wouldn't let him go with me for a long time, with promises that one day they would go. At 16 he decided he no longer needed the approval and was ready to go, regardless of consequence. His passion for the mountains, and desire to hunt, is admirable. He loves the mountain more than me I think.

Having my BIL there, whose dad passed away on that very mountain this spring, was awesome. We know he was looking down and are reminded how much better hunting is when it's about the family. On the way out we passed a lady whose husband shot a big 4, saying "it was ok for this area". I was then reminded that social media and this giant pissing contest are not what it's about (though I know that already). An animal gave it's life for you. At one point, that was our only means of survival. The core of hunting is so amazing and far too many people forget it. There wasn't a buck on the mountain better than the one we hauling out. No tape measure needed.

It was a reminder that hunting is just freaking awesome!

In honor of this amazing animal, we cooked up the heart for dinner. I have never tried heart but enough Rinella had my BIL anxious to try it. (Yes, no drama here. We took all the meat and even the heart!)

I left a bunch out I am sure... but this was an amazing trip! Though I doubt I will pick up a rifle for deer anytime soon- I can see why people do it. It's fun and where many of us started. Knowing you could realistically have a chance at anything in the canyon is cool- not a feeling I am used to as an archer.

Anyways, if you made it this far thank you for reading and best of luck to everyone with a tag still in their pocket!

























*Oh and my boy is 6'2", 275. It's really a 180" buck lol


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Frickin awesome! Loved reading that outstanding job. Smile on his face says it all! Good on ya dad.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Absolutely incredible!

When I first clicked on the thread I thought, “Holy cow, what a novel.” As I read the final words I thought, “Over already?!?”

Seriously, what a great post! Congrats on the success and being such a cool Dad!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

What a great shot! Glad you had a special experience up on the mountain.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is awesome! Congrats to your boy! Seeing someone harvest their first deer is one of the best things in the world. You’re definitely doing it right....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I like it. A lot!

Cool stuff.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on getting a nice buck. I don't think anybody ever forgets their first no matter the size. It's the memories made that really hold strong. Social media is a joke.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic story and memory! I remember my Sons first buck. I was so overcome with emotions it was freaking me out. Ya, I know what you were feeling.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That’s great! Congrats! I enjoyed the read. That is a once in a lifetime special feeling for you and your son 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL BUCK! Congrats to you guys.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Man, reading this took me back 15 years to my first deer when I was 14 and caused more emotion inside me than I was ready for on Monday morning before 8.

What an amazing day for you and your son. Specialy shout out to him for keeping cool and making a hell of a shot!

Congrats!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words everyone! He is still on cloud 9. He called yesterday worried we had washed his tag (the unnotched part) because he really wants to keep it.

It might just be a small buck - but I know how important this memory is for him so I dropped the head off locally to have it euro'd for him. Gonna make a plaque below it and engrave it as well as have the notched tag on it.



justismi28 said:


> Man, reading this took me back 15 years to my first deer when I was 14 and caused more emotion inside me than I was ready for on Monday morning before 8.
> 
> What an amazing day for you and your son. Specialy shout out to him for keeping cool and making a hell of a shot!
> 
> Congrats!


This is awesome! I was reluctant to post it as a larger write-up, glad I did.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice job both of you.
Two of my friends and I who have hunted together for ever made it a point to make a plaque for each kids first deer and now they are doing it for their kids. Every one of them remember the experience like it was yesterday.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Outstanding!!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Great experience and a super write up. Inches aren't important but memories and time spent with family are. Congrats to the both of you and kudos for the euro and plaque. I wish mine had been done. I still remember it like it was yesterday. Not sure who was more excited, me or my dad!


----------



## Stinky Boots (Jul 10, 2019)

Wow! Nice write up, proud of your son and also you for teaching him so well


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats! Great first buck


----------



## Dukejr (Aug 14, 2019)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing a very cool story! It almost looks like the deer is cheesing for the pic...


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool story, thanks for sharing!
A dozen or so years ago my son and daughter shot their first bucks within a year or two of each other.
I had the euro plaques done and then took a sharpie and on the back wrote down the dates and how proud of them I was.
I have always preached that to truly respect any living ‘things’ you need to take the life of one to really have it sink in.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

shaner said:


> Cool story, thanks for sharing!
> A dozen or so years ago my son and daughter shot their first bucks within a year or two of each other.
> I had the euro plaques done and then took a sharpie and on the back wrote down the dates and how proud of them I was.
> I have always preached that to truly respect any living 'things' you need to take the life of one to really have it sink in.


Writing a little note on the back in sharpie is a great idea!

Hunting can definitely give you a different perspective on life, and it's value.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations to your and your boy on a successful hunt. 
I am sure you have about a thousand words at least in your story. That young man's face has 10 thousand. It's an image I am sure will be burned into your memory forever.


TOTP!!!!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice going Random and Jr.!! Congratulations on a great buck and memories.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the write up! I really enjoy these success stories! Glad to see you guys ate the heart. My wife got me started doing that as it is family tradition for her. The heart is surprisingly good.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Thanks for the write up! I really enjoy these success stories! Glad to see you guys ate the heart. My wife got me started doing that as it is family tradition for her. The heart is surprisingly good.


I need to find the meateater episode where he cooks 5 hearts, 5 different ways. I am definitely interested to try it some other ways.

My BIL also wanted to try the tongue. I drew a line there lol.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Primo! My kind of hunt. I love the story! Especially, the part where the young man took the moment of truth shot without much help from his dad. (Congratulations, dad, for all the preparation and encouragement that it took to get him there.)

Only the heart? I remember eating the tongue, liver, spleen (sweetbread), kidneys, brain and Rocky Mountain oysters. :grin:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

elkfromabove said:


> Only the heart? I remember eating the tongue, liver, spleen (sweetbread), kidneys, brain and Rocky Mountain oysters. :grin:


Yuck.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I need to find the meateater episode where he cooks 5 hearts, 5 different ways. I am definitely interested to try it some other ways.
> 
> My BIL also wanted to try the tongue. I drew a line there lol.


I would stay away from the tongue. I like beef tongue and have tried pork and sheep. So far beef is amazing all other are not even acceptable.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

MadHunter said:


> I would stay away from the tongue. I like beef tongue and have tried pork and sheep. So far beef is amazing all other are not even acceptable.


This is blasphemy.....

Venison tongue is delicious. The only bad part is that it's not bigger. Simmered with some onion, garlic, and Chiles and spices for 3 or 4 hours, then peeled and sliced thin for tacos de lengua is one of my favorite meals I get from an animal.

I gladly take the tongue from my buddies when they shoot deer or elk.

After all, the tongue is just a muscle and when simmered, the connective tissues and everything soften up and give the tongue a really good juicy texture and flavor.

I have 3 tongues in my freezer right now. Can't wait to get back and cook them up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> My BIL also wanted to try the tongue. I drew a line there lol.


What America did you grow up in?!? 

Honestly, last year was the first year I tried deer tongue and it was awesome! Never again will a tongue stay on the mountain!

To each their own though ... I'm sure there are people who think the liver is a prize cut - but those people are so sideways in their thinking it's not even worth trying to convince them otherwise!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> To each their own though ... I'm sure there are people who think the liver is a prize cut - but those people are so sideways in their thinking it's not even worth trying to convince them otherwise!!


The liver's job in the body is to filter blood from the digestive track.

Basically, it's the bodies big dirty oil filter. It takes me two seconds to picture a gunky air filter or oil/fuel filter and I instantly know that I don't want to eat one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> To each their own though ... I'm sure there are people who think the liver is a prize cut - but those people are so sideways in their thinking it's not even worth trying to convince them otherwise!!


The liver should be the first thing that is packed out. It is also the first of the deer or elk that gets eaten. Sliced about 1/2" to 3/8" thick dredged in flower and fried in a skillet with plenty of onions. It is one of the best meals that I look forward to every year.

I still have 1/2 of the liver from my muzzle loader deer that I will eat this weekend.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> The liver should be the first thing that is packed out. It is also the first of the deer or elk that gets eaten. Sliced about 1/2" to 3/8" thick dredged in flower and fried in a skillet with plenty of onions. It is one of the best meals that I look forward to every year.
> 
> I still have 1/2 of the liver from my muzzle loader deer that I will eat this weekend.


C'mon man - I thought you were better than that!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> This is blasphemy.....
> 
> Venison tongue is delicious. The only bad part is that it's not bigger. Simmered with some onion, garlic, and Chiles and spices for 3 or 4 hours, then peeled and sliced thin for tacos de lengua is one of my favorite meals I get from an animal.
> 
> ...


Tacos de Lengua are my favorite kind of tacos. I will have to try this out. I still stand by the pork and lamb tongue comment. Not a fan.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> C'mon man - I thought you were better than that!!


Our group has even been known to scavenge fresh gut piles for the liver that was left.:EAT:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> Our group has even been known to scavenge fresh gut piles for the liver that was left.:EAT:


Well.. If you are in northern UT happy to save some elk liver for you, even though I am repulsed by your actions.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> Our group has even been known to scavenge fresh gut piles for the liver that was left.:EAT:


Critter - - - umm I'm speechless . . . :faint:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Critter said:


> Our group has even been known to scavenge fresh gut piles for the liver that was left.:EAT:


This is going too far for a liver IMO. But, I will side with you that deer or elk liver is delicious cooked exactly as you described.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A few years ago we were hunting the Fish Lake area during a snowstorm. As we drove up the road we saw where someone had dragged a deer out in the fresh snow. The snow hadn't even covered the blood yet. I stopped and grabbed a bag and headed over to where they had cleaned the deer. Sure enough there was the liver and the heart just sitting there. A couple of quick cuts with a knife and I had my prize and a tasty meal for that night.

By the way, it needs to be a fresh kill like within the last couple of hours for us to scavenge it. We do have some scruples.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats ! I shot a 2 point also.. and we also cooked and ate the heart. "MEAT EATER" had me curious also and it was pretty good!


----------



## Alpine Trekker (Aug 6, 2018)

Great story. Good reminder of what it is all about.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Late to the party again. Great write up. What unit were you in? Not looking for specifics here. That looks familiar is all.


----------

